# Trigano Tribute



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Just a thought from a relative newbie who seems to be waiting for ever for his new Tribute (Hopefully sometime in 2007).
The claim is that the Tribute is the most popular UK motorhome, so why doesn't it have its own Forum?
It languishes down in the Panel Van Conversion forum, at the very very very bottom of the Forums list.( Possibly many will think that's where it should be), yet most of the topics in the PVC list concern the Tribute.
Pardon the temerity of such a newcomer
Paul


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I would doubt that it is the most popular UK motorhome but very likely to be the most popular panel van motorhome.

I guess that you haven't got yours yet Paul ....  

I agree with your comments about the specific model forums being hidden away ,,, I think that they should at least be ahead of 'Off Topic' and 'Jokes'!

Harvey


----------

